# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Встречи группы СТОП СУИЦИД в Москве

## Иван7

В Москве начинает свою работу клуб "СТОП СУИЦИД", призванный помогать людям в трудных жизненных ситуациях и имеющим суицидальные мысли опять обрести вкус ЖИЗНИ!
Работа клуба построена на доказавшей свою эффективность анти-суицидальной программе, использующейся я ряде стран и общении. Ведут беседы ведущий психолог Ирина Чуракова и священнослужитель Чаплин Максим. 
Адрес: Лихов переулок д.8
Собираемся в четверг 14 мая, в 18.45 около выхода их метро метро "Цветной бульвар"
Контактный телефон: +79263948530 (Максим).

----------


## June

Странно. Мне всегда казалось, что если человеку очень психологически больно, и человек хочет избавиться от этой очень сильной психологической боли, и единственный способ избавиться от очень сильной психологической боли, который человек видит – это суицид, то идея предотвращения суицида для него не самая привлекательная вещь на свете. Скорее, идея предотвращения суицида вообще вне поля его интересов. И указывать эту идею в заголовке заглавными буквами довольно странно. Но специалистам виднее.

----------


## qwe

> Странно. Мне всегда казалось, что если человеку очень психологически больно, и человек хочет избавиться от этой очень сильной психологической боли, и единственный способ избавиться от очень сильной психологической боли, который человек видит – это суицид, то идея предотвращения суицида для него не самая привлекательная вещь на свете. Скорее, идея предотвращения суицида вообще вне поля его интересов. И указывать эту идею в заголовке заглавными буквами довольно странно. Но специалистам виднее.


 _Разумный_ человек всегда понимает, что то, что он видит, тем более под давлением, всегда не лучший выход, потому что в депрессии мы все соображаем, мягко говоря, хуже  :Wink:

----------


## trypo

благо , что неразумных пруд пруди,
благо , что неразумные вольны ошибаться, стреляться-вешаться и совершать прочие неблаговидные деяния.
в мире разума и справедливости , пожалуй , было бы слишком скучно жить.
алес.

----------


## qwe

> благо , что неразумных пруд пруди,
> благо , что неразумные вольны ошибаться, стреляться-вешаться и совершать прочие неблаговидные деяния.
> в мире разума и справедливости , пожалуй , было бы слишком скучно жить.
> алес.


 Что вы здесь делаете до сих пор, я поражаюсь?)

----------


## June

> _Разумный_ человек всегда понимает, что то, что он видит, тем более под давлением, всегда не лучший выход, потому что в депрессии мы все соображаем, мягко говоря, хуже


 У меня, похоже, талант не быть услышанным, как бы старательно я ни сформулировал свою мысль. Попробую сформулировать её по-другому, на языке аналогий: довольно странно пытаться ловить рыбу удочкой, насаживая на крючок то, что для рыбы выглядит совершенно непривлекательно.

----------


## qwe

> У меня, похоже, талант не быть услышанным, как бы старательно я ни сформулировал свою мысль. Попробую сформулировать её по-другому, на языке аналогий: довольно странно пытаться ловить рыбу удочкой, насаживая на крючок то, что для рыбы выглядит совершенно непривлекательно.


 Посмотрите видео, и не говорите мне ничего)
http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...l=1#post154182

_"Странно привлекать алкоголика трезвым образом жизни."_ эта аналогия точнее))
снова проблема отличия больного от здорового.



Жизнь иногда дает шансы сделать разумный выбор вместо глупого. Если на практике. если же мы все пустим на самотек в случае суицидальных наклонностей или саморазрушительных, будем попустительствовать - дальше будет происходить только деградация. Всегда стоит выбор: подняться над слабостями и стать сильней или поддаться инерции.



У робота, в отличие от человека, нет свободы выбора, когда включилась программа. Нет свободы воли и возможности пересмотреть свои действия.

----------


## Traumerei

Off top: qwe, это ж где такая прелесть ? я туда жить перееду  :Smile:

----------


## qwe

> Off top: qwe, это ж где такая прелесть ? я туда жить перееду


 Похоже, что в фотошопе)

----------


## trypo

> Что вы здесь делаете до сих пор, я поражаюсь?)


 учу вас : светленьких , чистеньких , живущих в любви и гармонии - проповедников жизни ,
что смерть от своей руки есть достойное деяние , непорочное и негреховное.
смерть есть выбор , выход , решение и в определенном смысле - суть жизни.
если человек выбрал смерть , я не буду говорить ему , что это плохо , что есть и другие решения , что жить хорошо и время лечит.
я его поддержу и пожелаю удачной попытки суицида.
ну и в свое время  если вопрос о жизни , а не о форуме ,
выйду в свет , через самострел скорей всего.

----------


## Nabat

> В Москве начинает свою работу клуб "СТОП СУИЦИД",


 Нет ли у нас в стране других, нелицемерных городов, в которых начнет работу клуб "СТАРТ СУИЦИД" ?

----------


## brusny

> Нет ли у нас в стране других, нелицемерных городов, в которых начнет работу клуб "СТАРТ СУИЦИД" ?


 В таком случае походу в городах останется по 2 с половиной человека. Живых.
Вообще нету пользы от этих клубов - ни от одного, ни от другого.

----------


## brusny

> Нет ли у нас в стране других, нелицемерных городов, в которых начнет работу клуб "СТАРТ СУИЦИД" ?


 Желающих походу много будет. В таком случае  в городах останется по 2 с половиной человека. Живых.
Вообще нету пользы от этих клубов - ни от одного, ни от другого.
Типа объединение. Ага. Лицемерие.

----------


## Vladislav

Я тоже уже смысла этих клубов не понимаю. Да и теперь уже не совсем уверен, а нужно ли нас вообще спасать?  Стоит ли на нас распыляться? Ну вот чисто по моей ситуации , допустим, придёт ко мне такой, с позволения сказать, спаситель. И что он сделает? Каким образом он меня убережёт от самоликвидации? Протолкнёт меня в лётную школу, а после окончания онной устроит по профессии, а так-же вернёт меня обратно в 20 лет? 

В свою же очередь, есть же всякие семьи оказавшиеся в трудной ситуации. Ну или там детишки больные, которым бы жить да жить. Может вот таким, так сказать, активистам куда продуктивнее на них свои силы было бы направить? Наверно это было бы более достойно, если оказывать настоящую помощь?

----------


## qwe

> учу вас : светленьких , чистеньких , живущих в любви и гармонии - проповедников жизни ,
> что смерть от своей руки есть достойное деяние , непорочное и негреховное.


 Т.е. суть дела в чести и достоинстве? В равенстве прав?  :Wink: 




> я не буду говорить ему, что это плохо , что есть и другие решения


 Если вы когда-нибудь узнаете, что таким образом, по незнанию подталкиваете человека к еще большим _мучениям_, именно узнаете каким-то образом, что вы будете чувствовать? Хотелось бы на этот раз обойтись без длинного и ненужного обсуждения)) поэтому я пытаюсь ограничиться одним вопросом.

*Выделенное слово для меня ключевое.

----------


## qwe

> допустим, придёт ко мне такой, с позволения сказать, спаситель. И что он сделает? Каким образом он меня убережёт от самоликвидации? Протолкнёт меня в лётную школу, а после окончания онной устроит по профессии, а так-же вернёт меня обратно в 20 лет?


 Никто не придет и ничего за вас не сделает, вы же понимаете. В том то и дело) Клуб же предполагает, что _в него придут те, кому это нужно_.

----------


## Traumerei

Nabat, можно организовать  :Smile:  У Лурье получилось нечто подобное.

Я лично за очень-очень медленный, безболезненный и приятный суицид.
 Насладиться всем, заключить, подобно Екклисиасту - «И возненавидел я жизнь, потому что противны стали мне дела, которые делаются под солнцем, ибо все - суета и томление духа» и отпустить все то, что так люблю в этом мире, поскольку ничего нельзя удержать. 

И вовсе...кажется об этом уже где-то писал Dementiy...мой способ -  время.

----------


## Vladislav

qwe, то что ко мне никто не придёт, это я конечно понимаю. Но чем можно помочь тем отчаявшимся, которые идут к таким вот, с позволения сказать, спасителям? Что, будут как на победишь.ру призывать вдариться в бога и воцерквляться? Дак это едва ли поможет, реальные проблемы от этого никуда не денутся, сколько их не заговаривай. Не, ну я поверю что можно с лёгкостью отговорить какого-нибудь погорячившегося казуала, что по собственной прихоти, в порыве сиюминутных эмоций решит наглотаться димедрола или полоснуть по запястию (хотя такие способы очень редко приводят к смерти). Но тех у кого реальные проблемы, ментального или физического характера, спасти уже очень трудно.

----------


## brusny

Да и нет никаких "спасителей" в природе, как бы они себя ни именовали. Это миф. Человек здоровый-то, без особых проблем никому не нужен, что уж говорить о людях с реально  весомыми проблемами- физическими и прочими. А всё потому, что людей миллионы и миллиарды, каждый трясётся над СВОЕЙ жопой,над CВОИМ местом под солнцем,  а до остальных ему до лампочки. Отдельно взятый человек теряется  в  этом огромном количестве людей и не может найти себя, но всем пофиг.Так было. И так будет всегда. Не в раю живём,увы.
Мне жалко тех, кого дурят этими клубами.

----------


## Vladislav

В принципе я нисколько не удивлюсь если на поверку окажется, что сия движуха - очередное сборище грантоедов.

----------


## trypo

> Т.е. суть дела в чести и достоинстве? В равенстве прав?


 если выкручивать в этом духе , то ответ - да.



> Если вы когда-нибудь узнаете, что таким образом, по незнанию подталкиваете человека к еще большим _мучениям_, именно узнаете каким-то образом, что вы будете чувствовать? Хотелось бы на этот раз обойтись без длинного и ненужного обсуждения)) поэтому я пытаюсь ограничиться одним вопросом.
> 
> *Выделенное слово для меня ключевое.


 ты провоцируешь на философию , и просишь по-короче - это нечестная игра  :Smile: 

я не верю в твою правду - поэтому нету варианта , что я каким-то образом её узнаю.
но чисто гипотетически - я уже много раз отвечал на такой вопрос :
я - фаталист , соответственно никаких сожалений и угрызений совести у меня не будет.
если я подтолкнул человека к суициду , что привело этого человека к еще большим мучениям -
значит так и должно было случиться.
такова моя РОЛЬ в жизни этого человека.
так должно было случится , и я ОБЯЗАН это сделать.
пожалуйста , постарайся принять , что это чисто гипотетически ,
потому как моя правда в том , что мучений , о которых ты пишешь - не существует.

----------


## qwe

> Но чем можно помочь тем отчаявшимся, которые идут к таким вот, с позволения сказать, спасителям? Что, будут как на победишь.ру призывать вдариться в бога и воцерквляться? Дак это едва ли поможет, реальные проблемы от этого никуда не денутся, сколько их не заговаривай. Не, ну я поверю что можно с лёгкостью отговорить какого-нибудь погорячившегося казуала, что по собственной прихоти, в порыве сиюминутных эмоций решит наглотаться димедрола или полоснуть по запястию (хотя такие способы очень редко приводят к смерти). Но тех у кого реальные проблемы, ментального или физического характера, спасти уже очень трудно.


 Во-первых, я не могу судить о том, чего не знаю - и ведь я не знаю, какую они программу предлагают. однако, очевидно сразу, что кому-то поможет, кому-то нет)

Второе, если человек захотел выжить (жить) и вознамерился испробовать все доступные возможности с этой целью, но ему морально тяжело (препятствие), то ему группа уже скорей поможет снять эти тяжести, если он услышит там идеи, которые не конфликтуют с его содержанием слишком явно.

Воцерквление. Верующему человеку всегда есть к кому обратиться)

Возможно, что моральные проблемы придется решать с психологом, а решение жизненных-бытовых искать в другом месте (ведь психологи-священники занимаются душой). Но уже в другом психологическом состоянии.

----------


## Traumerei

Введя понятие иллюзорности, человек тем самым сделал интересное открытие. Все дело в том, что совершенно любое явление или объект вполне может быть этой самой иллюзией. Причем если развивать эту мысль то мы неизбежно приходим к полному отказу от такого понятия как "абсолютная истина". Поскольку нам известны случаи психических расстройств, мы также не можем в качестве "абсолютной" шкалы выбрать свое восприятие. И любой поиск смысла жизни в таких условиях заранее обречен на крах. Какой бы ответ не нашел человек, он так до конца не будет уверен в его истинности ...

Cannis

----------


## June

> Если вы когда-нибудь узнаете, что таким образом, по незнанию подталкиваете человека к еще большим _мучениям_, именно узнаете каким-то образом, что вы будете чувствовать?


 А ваши собственные действия не могут *по незнанию* подтолкнуть человека к еще большим мучениям? Вы непогрешимы?

----------


## qwe

> А ваши собственные действия не могут *по незнанию* подтолкнуть человека к еще большим мучениям? Вы непогрешимы?


 Вы можете назвать хоть какое-то действие, которым я могла бы подтолкнуть человека к мучениям?  :Smile: 
я не делаю того, в чем не уверена. Подчеркиваю (!)

Были ли у вас какие-нибудь мучения, после общения со мной?))

----------


## June

> Вы можете назвать хоть какое-то действие, которым я могла бы подтолкнуть человека к мучениям? 
> я не делаю того, в чем не уверена. Подчеркиваю (!)
> 
> Были ли у вас какие-нибудь мучения, после общения со мной?))


 Я не о себе. Мои мучения вызваны моей собственной глупостью. Но мне всё же интересно, почему вы считаете, что термин “*по незнанию*” может быть применён только к действиям вашего оппонента, и неприменим к вашим действиям? Ваш оппонент, я думаю, тоже уверен, что несёт в мир исключительно добро) А ошибаются, по незнанию, даже гении.

Если вам ближе язык примеров, то представьте человека, которого вы отговорили от суицида, и он в результате прожил лишние дни, возможно даже месяцы или годы, в страшных ежесекундных мучениях, которые другие люди испытывают лишь во время особо жестокой казни. Вы искренне считали, что помогли человеку, а на самом деле, по незнанию, лишь продлили его мучения. Если вы об этом узнаете, что будете чувствовать?

----------


## qwe

> Я не о себе.


 Значит выводов из опыта вы не сделали)




> Но мне всё же интересно, почему вы считаете, что термин “*по незнанию*” может быть применён только к действиям вашего оппонента, и неприменим к вашим действиям? Ваш оппонент, я думаю, тоже уверен, что несёт в мир исключительно добро) А ошибаются, по незнанию, даже гении.


 Считаю лишь по той причине, что я достаточно информирована, чтобы так считать. 
Например, вы читали Аарона Бека. вы можете себе навредить его применением?)) Ну смешно же, в самом деле.

Вопрос может быть задан только тем, кто не понимает как действует психотерапия и др. вещи которыми я пользуюсь. Кстати, я уже всерьез предлагаю в интернете свои услуги http://kiev.ko.olx.ua/obyavlenie/psi...n-IDc7VWW.html и продолжаю развиваться в этом направлении, если вы не в курсе. 
Первая встреча с клиентом вообще прошла на "ура". Человек до меня успел походить по психиатрам и наприниматься таблеток, и ему было с чем сравнить)




> Представьте человека, которого вы отговорили от суицида, и он в результате прожил лишние дни, возможно даже месяцы или годы, в страшных ежесекундных мучениях, которые другие люди испытывают лишь во время особо жестокой казни. Вы искренне считали, что помогли человеку, а на самом деле, по незнанию, лишь продлили его мучения. Если вы об этом узнаете, что будете чувствовать?


 Нужны реалистичные примеры) у меня была депрессия, если вы помните. И я вам много чего рассказывала. Попробуйте сделать логичные выводы из этой информации.

Если человек начал работать над собой качественно по предложенному плану, его мучения (опять же, какого рода мучения?? конкретика нужна) уменьшаются  :Smile:  Тревожность, например, элементарно снимается хоть и не за день. Вот вместо этих фантазий лучше бы ставили задачу четко...

Вы вообще потрясающе формулируете) я не занимаюсь отговариванием, я уже предлагаю психотерапию в комплексе с различными техниками итд И как это можно "подумать, что человеку стало легче", если все делается под наблюдением и видно непосредственно, стало или не стало. Когда человек обращается сам, то есть хочет выбраться из своего состояния, готов работать над собой, с ним вообще приятно иметь дело. просто вы лично мне не доверяете и даже не пытались всерьез проверить мои возможности. оттого и все эти вопросы иллюзорного характера возникают.

----------


## June

Забавный диалог у нас получился. Я хотел обсудить ваше высказывание в адрес пользователя *trypo*:




> Если вы когда-нибудь узнаете, что таким образом, *по незнанию* подталкиваете человека к еще большим _мучениям_, именно узнаете каким-то образом, что вы будете чувствовать?


 Мне казалось, что мы путём рассуждений придём к общему выводу: Если отказываться от кажущихся нам правильными действий, боясь *по незнанию* кому-нибудь навредить, то отказываться придётся вообще от любых контактов с человечеством. Потому что не знаешь, чем на самом деле обернётся кажущийся тебе (по незнанию) абсолютно безобидным контакт. Да и полный отказ от контактов не панацея – например, не бросишь спасательный круг утопающему, снова навредил, и тогда вообще безвыходная ситуация получается. Что ни сделай – есть шанс оказаться виноватым)

Но вы пошли другим путём, заявляя: Я, в отличие от вас, не могу ошибиться, потому что я уверена в своей правоте) И вообще, приведите мне пример из жизни, доказывающий, что я ошибаюсь.

Мне ваша позиция кажется, скажем, несколько искажающей реальность. Потому что ошибаться может каждый, и каждый ошибается каждый день бесчисленное количество раз, несмотря на уверенность в своей правоте. Я больше скажу, человек критического склада ума, постоянно сомневающийся в своей правоте и постоянно атакующий свои убеждения, чтобы исключить те, которые не выдерживают критики, он, скорее всего, находится в бОльшем контакте с реальностью и у него меньше шансов совершить ошибку, чем у человека, абсолютно уверенного в чём-либо.

Но мне всё же нравится, что вы не отказываетесь от контактов с человечеством, боясь по незнанию кому-нибудь навредить. Чего и всем желаю.




> Кстати, я уже всерьез предлагаю в интернете свои услуги


 Рад за вас)

----------


## qwe

> Забавный диалог у нас получился. Я хотел обсудить ваше высказывание в адрес пользователя *trypo*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Если вы когда-нибудь узнаете, что таким образом, по незнанию подталкиваете человека к еще большим мучениям, именно узнаете каким-то образом, что вы будете чувствовать?
> 			
> ...


  :Embarrassment:  все дело в том, что что бы я ни говорила, *я говорю ровно то, что хочу сказать*. Поэтому см. вопрос, он поставлен абсолютно четко _"Что вы будете чувствовать?"_ - это вопрос о чувствах. В данном случае мне интересен ответ на него.
(вы можете перечитать предыдущее предложение столько раз, сколько нужно, чтобы понять сказанное  :Wink: 
Я не прошу trypo ничего ни прекратить, ничего не начать.

Тем не менее у вас включается ассоциация и собственная автоматическая программа действий - "ошибаешься - прекращай". Этот момент очень важно у себя отслеживать. И уж тем более не стоит проецировать на других собственные установки, стереотипы итп




> Но вы пошли другим путём, заявляя: Я, в отличие от вас, не могу ошибиться, потому что я уверена в своей правоте) И вообще, приведите мне пример из жизни, доказывающий, что я ошибаюсь.


 Да. я знаю *критерии, по которым могу отслеживать* свою фактическую правоту (соответствие происходящему), если мы говорим о действиях, а не о разговорах о фантазийных ситуациях)
И да, очень важно, приводить реально случавшиеся примеры ошибок, так как если их нельзя вспомнить, значит их и не было)




> Мне ваша позиция кажется, скажем, несколько искажающей реальность. Потому что ошибаться может каждый, и каждый ошибается каждый день бесчисленное количество раз, несмотря на уверенность в своей правоте.


 Конечно каждый может ошибаться) поэтому, если мы говорим _конкретно о психотерапии в моем исполнении_, то я знаю методы "безошибочного движения" и пользуюсь ими. Плюс, учитывайте, что психотерапия - это всегда очень творческий поиск)) (если вы понимаете, о чем я)  :Big Grin: 

Хотя, все дело в том, что вы конкретизации избегаете. возможно от того, что придраться таки не к чему)




> Я больше скажу, человек критического склада ума, постоянно сомневающийся в своей правоте и постоянно атакующий свои убеждения, чтобы исключить те, которые не выдерживают критики, он, скорее всего, находится в бОльшем контакте с реальностью и у него меньше шансов совершить ошибку, чем у человека, абсолютно уверенного в чём-либо.


 В контакте с реальностью находится не тот, кто критикует себя, а тот, кто ИЗУЧАЕТ РЕАЛЬНОСТЬ и СООТНОСИТ С НЕЙ СВОИ ДЕЙСТВИЯ  :Smile:  специально для вас приведу примеры первого и второго:

Критикующий:
- возможно эти птицы летят на юг... где-то я слышал об этом. стоп, но юг же не там, в другой стороне. Склероз у меня что-ли?.. Может быть это какие-то не правильные птицы. Надо в блоге написать: "мир катится к катастрофе, птицы вместо юга летят на запад."

Реалист:
Выходит на крышу с биноклем и обнаруживает, что летящие птицы - вороны, которые летят на свалку на западной границе города.

для контакта с реальностью нужен таки контакт с ней, а не блуждания)




> Но мне всё же нравится, что вы не отказываетесь от контактов с человечеством, боясь по незнанию кому-нибудь навредить. Чего и всем желаю.


 Сознательный человек действительно старается не навредить никому. Но применяет для этого правильные методы)

----------


## June

> И да, очень важно, приводить реально случавшиеся примеры ошибок, так как если их нельзя вспомнить, значит их и не было)


 


> Хотя, все дело в том, что вы конкретизации избегаете. возможно от того, что придраться таки не к чему)


 Действительно, конкретизации нет. Но неужели она вам необходима, и её отсутствие обязательно делает моё высказывание пустой болтовнёй? Давайте тогда снова обратимся к вашему вопросу к уважаемому *trypo*:




> Если вы когда-нибудь узнаете, что таким образом, по незнанию подталкиваете человека к еще большим _мучениям_, именно узнаете каким-то образом, что вы будете чувствовать? Хотелось бы на этот раз обойтись без длинного и ненужного обсуждения))


 Есть ли в вашем вопросе конкретизация? Реальные примеры случившихся в жизни *trypo* ошибок? Я их не вижу. Но меня факт обсуждения нашей реакции на гипотетические ситуации вполне устраивает. Мне показалось, что вас тоже устраивает, раз уж вы сами задаёте вопросы о реакции *trypo* на гипотетическую ситуацию)




> все дело в том, что что бы я ни говорила, *я говорю ровно то, что хочу сказать*. Поэтому см. вопрос, он поставлен абсолютно четко _"Что вы будете чувствовать?"_ - это вопрос о чувствах. В данном случае мне интересен ответ на него.
> (вы можете перечитать предыдущее предложение столько раз, сколько нужно, чтобы понять сказанное 
> Я не прошу trypo ничего ни прекратить, ничего не начать.
> 
> Тем не менее у вас включается ассоциация и собственная автоматическая программа действий - "ошибаешься - прекращай". Этот момент очень важно у себя отслеживать. И уж тем более не стоит проецировать на других собственные установки, стереотипы итп


 Давайте я немного изменю ваш вопрос, оставив ваш стиль:




> Если окружающие вас люди когда-нибудь узнают, что вы воруете продукты в супермаркете (или пьёте кровь младенцев по утрам), именно узнают каким-то образом, что вы будете чувствовать? Хотелось бы на этот раз обойтись без длинного и ненужного обсуждения))


 Это всё ещё просто вопрос о чувствах? Или тут есть элементы софистики? Возможно, тут всё же содержится ложное утверждение, замаскированное под вопрос, и любой простой ответ на вопрос означал бы согласие с этим ложным утверждением?

И, если моя интерпретация вашего вопроса неверна, хотелось бы узнать из первых рук, почему вы именно так сформулировали свой вопрос и почему вам интересен ответ на него?




> Например, вы читали Аарона Бека. вы можете себе навредить его применением?))


 Что мне понравилось у Бека, в его текстах нет софистики. По крайней мере, я не заметил.

Кстати, могу привести один интересный пример, прочитанный мной на одном из форумов. 11 сентября 2001 года на верхних этажах горящих башен-близнецов застряли живые люди. И через некоторое время, видимо, когда стало очень жарко и трудно дышать, эти люди стали прыгать вниз и разбиваться насмерть. Фактически, эти люди совершали суицид. При этом у нас нет никаких оснований полагать, что люди были психически больны. Просто у них был небогатый выбор – умереть быстро от удара о бетон, или помучиться ещё несколько минут и всё равно умереть, но уже от ожогов. И при всём моём бесконечном уважении к Аарону Беку, его книга этим людям ничем бы не навредила, но и ничем бы не помогла, а попытка заняться с ними психотерапией лишь продлила бы их страдания.

----------


## qwe

> Действительно, конкретизации нет. Но неужели она вам необходима, и её отсутствие обязательно делает моё высказывание пустой болтовнёй?


 Именно)




> Давайте тогда снова обратимся к вашему вопросу к уважаемому *trypo*
> Есть ли в вашем вопросе конкретизация? Реальные примеры случившихся в жизни *trypo* ошибок? Я их не вижу. Но меня факт обсуждения нашей реакции на гипотетические ситуации вполне устраивает. Мне показалось, что вас тоже устраивает, раз уж вы сами задаёте вопросы о реакции *trypo* на гипотетическую ситуацию)


 Вы неожиданно много написали по этому поводу)
В случае с trypo меня интересует именно то, *что он чувствует*. Это совершенно конкретный вопрос о чувствах - ситуация взята для примера, она вторична и мы обсуждаем не ее, а чувства.
_(могу скопировать этот абзац еще 6 раз, если нужно))_




> _Если окружающие вас люди когда-нибудь узнают, что вы воруете продукты в супермаркете (или пьёте кровь младенцев по утрам), именно узнают каким-то образом, что вы будете чувствовать?_ 
> 
> Это всё ещё просто вопрос о чувствах? Или тут есть элементы софистики? Возможно, тут всё же содержится ложное утверждение, замаскированное под вопрос, и любой простой ответ на вопрос означал бы согласие с этим ложным утверждением?


 Да, это по прежнему вопрос о чувствах)), но это ваш вопрос, совершенно отличный от моего и о другом.




> И, если моя интерпретация вашего вопроса неверна, хотелось бы узнать из первых рук, почему вы именно так сформулировали свой вопрос и почему вам интересен ответ на него?


  :Smile:  в предыдущем обсуждении trypo сообщил, что он Рыбы по гороскопу. Я изучаю нюансы, которые мне интересны в данном случае.




> Кстати, могу привести один интересный пример, прочитанный мной на одном из форумов.


 К чему этот пример? я предлагала этим людям воспользоваться книгой А. Бека?))

----------


## June

Я тут, пытаясь нагуглить подходящий термин, наткнулся на сайт по чёрной риторике. Там много интересного, почитайте. Приведу пару первых абзацев:




> Это совершенно конкретный вопрос о чувствах - ситуация взята для примера, она вторична и мы обсуждаем не ее, а чувства.


 


> Методы подачи (дез)информации
> 
> Бейте на эмоции. В первую очередь нужно обращаться не к разуму, а к чувствам человека. Если влияние на человека происходит на эмоциональном уровне, вне его сознательного контроля, рациональные контраргументы не срабатывают.


 


> _(могу скопировать этот абзац еще 6 раз, если нужно))_


 


> Используйте повторение. Люди склонны называть истиной информацию, которая наиболее знакома. Самых выдающихся результатов во влиянии на общественное мнение достигает тот, кто способен свести проблемы к простейшим словам и выражениям и у кого хватает мужества постоянно повторять их в этой упрощенной форме, несмотря на возражения высоколобых интеллектуалов. Повторение обладает гипнотическим воздействием. Повторение одних и тех же утверждений приводит к тому, что к ним привыкают и начинают принимать не разумом, а на веру. Человеку всегда кажется убедительным то, что он запомнил, даже если запоминание произошло в ходе чисто механического повторения. Повторение - главное средство пропаганды и убеждения.
> 
> Повторение наиболее важных положений во время дискуссии закрепляет их в сознании собеседника.

----------


## Dementiy

*June*, все это бесполезно (см., например, здесь).
Рассуждения, мораль, логика..., здесь они бессильны.

У каждого есть свои слабости: так, например, у *qwe*, - это тщеславие.
Она не способна признавать свои ошибки, просто потому, что не умеет (не может, не в силах, не в состоянии).
Как мы можем это изменить, даже если она сама не может с этим справиться?
Да и стоит ли?

----------


## qwe

> Я тут, пытаясь нагуглить подходящий термин, наткнулся на сайт по чёрной риторике. Там много интересного, почитайте. Приведу пару первых абзацев:


 *June*,
весь приведенный текст говорит нам либо о том, что это троллинг (а это было бы достаточно низким поведением  :Wink:  в данной ситуации), либо все намного хуже. Я сейчас пишу совершенно серьезно: если вы путаетесь в таких вещах, то у вас явные проблемы с мышлением, очень низкий эмоциональный интеллект. Значит вам, как ребенку нужно элементарные вещи объяснять? Умственно полноценный человек в возрасте за 30 эти нюансы понимает. Поэтому, если вы не занимаетесь троллингом, а действительно не понимаете это крайне тревожный сигнал. Что-то всерьез не так с вашей головой.

Для читателей 16-18 лет объясню))




> Бейте на эмоции. В первую очередь нужно обращаться не к разуму, а к чувствам человека. Если влияние на человека происходит на эмоциональном уровне, вне его сознательного контроля, рациональные контраргументы не срабатывают.


 абзац о влиянии притянутый за уши. "Бить на эмоции" - это вызывать намеренно нужные манипулятору эмоции. Именно нечестными методами. Вопрос "что вы чувствуете" направлен на узнавание актуальных данных. Задающий вопрос такого формата пассивен по отношению к собеседнику. Также, как в случае с вопросом "который час", "какую музыку вы любите" итп.




> могу скопировать этот абзац еще 6 раз, если нужно


 Конечно, вы же очевидные вещи переспрашиваете (!)

*June*,
вы отдаете себе отчет, что свои депрессивные проблемы вы не можете решить именно от того, что *у вас нет понимания как их решить*?? В частности это означает, что когда вам говорят что-то правильное и надежное, но не из кабинета с табличкой, вы не в состоянии _самостоятельно_ определить ценность информации. У вас отсутствует сущностное понимание. И, до тех пор пока вы не осознаете этот момент, вы безнадежны.

Нечего с вами дискутировать, если вы не знаете азов. все равно, что с первоклассником про интегралы. У него нет понимания, ему нечем оперировать фактически - только ассоциации и "что показалось". Вас можно только учить в таком случае.

Если ваши родители, воспитывая вас, уделяли недостаточно внимания вашим чувствам, то естественно, что вы будете менее развиты в этой сфере. Если нет таланта от рождения. Возможно жизнь так сложилась, что вам не удалось нигде получить достаточное количество более сложных взаимодействий, чем вы привыкли иметь. Но, если имеешь слабое место (а узость, в большинстве ситуаций - слабость), нужно отдавать себе отчет. А не пытаться весь мир загнать в свои рамки. В мире уйма вещей, о которых вы не имеете представления. Об этом нужно помнить, и пытаться учиться.

----------


## qwe

> *June*, все это бесполезно (см., например, здесь).
> Рассуждения, мораль, логика..., здесь они бессильны.
> 
> У каждого есть свои слабости: так, например, у *qwe*, - это тщеславие.
> Она не способна признавать свои ошибки, просто потому, что не умеет (не может, не в силах, не в состоянии).
> Как мы можем это изменить, даже если она сама не может с этим справиться?
> Да и стоит ли?


 Вот в том что вы тролль, к сожалению, достаточно неумный  :Wink: , у меня нет сомнений с первого поста, обращенного в мой адрес. Простите, называю вещи своими именами.

----------


## June

Дискуссия пошла вразнос. *qwe*, давайте вспомним, с чего она начиналась, и разберемся хотя бы с первым вопросом, по которому мы так и не пришли к общему мнению. Вопрос звучал примерно так: можете ли вы по незнанию навредить собеседнику?

Ваш ответ звучал примерно так: нет, я не могу никому навредить, и отсутствие у вас информации о том, что я кому-нибудь навредила, является тому доказательством. Я вас правильно понял?

----------


## qwe

> Дискуссия пошла вразнос. *qwe*, давайте вспомним, с чего она начиналась, и разберемся хотя бы с первым вопросом, по которому мы так и не пришли к общему мнению. Вопрос звучал примерно так: можете ли вы по незнанию навредить собеседнику?
> 
> Ваш ответ звучал примерно так: нет, я не могу никому навредить, и отсутствие у вас информации о том, что я кому-нибудь навредила, является тому доказательством. Я вас правильно понял?


 Вопрос про психотерапию или что-то другое? если да, то не могу навредить) Во-первых, я осторожный человек, не берусь за то, чего не понимаю. Во-вторых, действую наверняка итд итп

Отсутствие у вас информации, является одним из подтверждений (так точнее)  :Smile: 

Это вам еще одно видео, очень рекомендую)
http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...l=1#post154342

----------


## June

Сразу несколько спорных, с моей точки зрения, утверждений. Начнём с последнего:




> Отсутствие у вас информации, является одним из подтверждений (так точнее)


 Кажется ли вам логичным следующее рассуждение?:

Я ничего не знаю о первом родившемся в этот понедельник (наступивший по гринвичскому времени) на планате Земля человеке. Из этого следует, что у меня нет информации о том, что он негр. Это является одним из подтверждений того, что родившийся НЕ негр.

Если рассуждение не кажется вам логичным, то почему?

----------


## qwe

> Сразу несколько спорных, с моей точки зрения, утверждений. Начнём с последнего:
> Кажется ли вам логичным следующее рассуждение?:
> 
> Я ничего не знаю о первом родившемся в этот понедельник (наступивший по гринвичскому времени) на планате Земля человеке. Из этого следует, что у меня нет информации о том, что он негр. Это является одним из подтверждений того, что родившийся НЕ негр.
> 
> Если рассуждение не кажется вам логичным, то почему?


 Вас интересует концепция и демагогия, а не лечение депрессии  :Wink:  в противном случае, вы бы задавали мне практические вопросы и пробовали что-то делать (только так можно узнать действительно, может ли что-то навредить. только на опыте.) Видео и первое, и второе, надо полагать вы проигнорировали и ничего там не поняли)

Задача про негра отвлеченная и тоже не годится, ведь в отличие от него, обо мне на форуме уйма информации, по которой можно делать выводы.

если ваше мышление жестко закреплено и вы не можете выйти из этих схем, то:
при использовании _линейной_ логики и решении задачи исключительно в теории, если о ребенке нет никакой информации и не появится, то отсутствие будет косвенным подтверждением, особенно, если применить, как по обыкновению в подобных случаях, теорию вероятности с процентными исчислениями (в зависимости от того, на каком уровне задачу нужно решить, а именно: есть ли статистические данные о проценте рождаемости негров в сутки итп). При чисто логическом подходе, по типу задачек из учебника, отсутствие не является подтверждением. Ни подтверждением, ни отрицанием.

Просто вы отчаянно идете в тупик  :Wink: 

Сущностное понимание по сравнению с простой логикой - объемное, дает возможность идти вглубь и видеть корень процесса. вы же остаетесь на поверхности. бесплодно.

ПС: у меня тоже сходный вопрос родился))
_Мое владение линейной логикой, будет ли косвенным подтверждением, понимания устройства человеческой психики?_
А?

 :Big Grin:

----------


## qwe

*June*,
и да, продолжать разговор с вами, я буду только в том случае, если вы:
1. посмотрите оба видео
2. напишете, что вы поняли из первого и второго
3. (если есть) с чем не согласны, и почему

 :Wink:  ибо достаточно сказано, чтобы уже любому вменяемому (стремящемуся к благополучию) читателю было все понятно.

----------


## qwe

Один из конструктивных способов выяснить, хорош ли психотерапевт, состоит во-первых в выяснении, что такое хороший в данном случае, какими необходимыми качествами он должен обладать. И не в формате "закончил гарвард", а в описании, что конкретно он должен уметь-иметь-знать в действии. И потом уже с этим эталоном сравнивать проверяемых.
Но, естественно, это подходит для того, кто всерьез относится, а не занимается ерундой)

----------


## trypo

миледи , тебя рвать и метать можно только так  :Smile: )
логические казусы :
ты пишешь - я права ,
я пишу - ты не права ,
кто прав ?  :Smile: )

тебя ломало , ты искала выход и нашла свое решение.
для выделения логического казуса в данном предложении обрати внимание на слово "свое" , как ключевое в логической цепочке.

люди разные , психика у людей разная , хотя бывает и однотипная ,
но тем не менее , фактически - разная психика.
что поможет одному - может не помочь другому , исходя и разности , свое-чужое.
твое решение и твой путь могут не помочь другому человеку по различным причинам ,
например этот человек дибилоид, маниакальный параноик , гений , опущенец и т.д.
для логического казуса в этом предложении выделяется слово "другому".

ты знаешь как работает твое решение: ты испытала его на себе , убедилась в его эффективности ,
поискала примеры его работоспособности у других людей , нашла их - считаешь , что ты права.

ты испытывала его на дибилах ?
или знаешь примеры успешного испытания на дибилах?
дибилы берутся в пример поскольку сочетание "другой человек" для тебя не имеет ценности.

твое решение не работает на "другом человеке"-дибиле.
ты не права.

простая логика.

следующий казус.
эта милая подпись "Ом" , я трактую как "я выше".
с точки зрения челки -разумеется  :Smile: 

ты знаешь куда идешь, знаешь для чего это тебе , ценишь усилия , которые тебе понадобились , чтобы найти себя.
и проходишь мимо некоего пьянчуги (можно поставить любой другой пример проблемы), коротающего свое дни в хмелном забытие на обочине жизни.
ты говоришь ему : "я знаю как тебе помочь , как вернуть себе человеческое лицо",
"другой человек" тебе отвечает :"сударыня , нам с вами одного коня не делить , идите своей дорогой , а я своей - меня еще черти ждут на вечеринке забытых истин".
ты продолжаешь : "ты не прав , ведь ты можешь жить по-людски , я помогу тебе найти свое счастье , найти мир с самим с собой",
бедолага молвит : "светлоокая , в твоем мире счастливых лиц и мыслей , нету места для моих ошибок и метаний , не искупаться в нем в бездонном озере отчаяния , не выгулять свою гордыню по утру".
ты не сдаешься : "пойми же , милый друг , ведь я права , я проходила по твоим лугам и собирала лютики безмолвья. я знаю как тебе помочь - я помогла себе : взгляни же сам"
допив до дна бутылку , убогий приподнялся и , отряхнув штанины, обернулся :
"взгляни, родная, на дорожку , что привела тебя в сей миг - ты видишь там меня , идушего об руку ? я шел своим путем , я жаждал жизни - я ошибался , падал , узнавал. и вот стоишь ты , путник проходящий мимо , но не видна тебе печаль моей души. ты смотришь в сторону и видишь перспективу , не замечая пыль моих усталых ног. на эту встречу двух людей , спешащих в вечность , пришли с тобой мы оба не спроста. ты убедилась что шагаешь верно - я убедился что страданья - для меня."
ты отвечала вновь , но хмурый оборвал : "иди свой дорогой, путник, я полежу еще с часок и встану. следы твоих летящих босоножек спрячет ветер и пыли суета. мне мой удел твоих утех дороже , я жизнь хочу прожить свою без спеси истин временных друзей. мне черти душу отогреют смертью и выпьют дружно за мой упокой.
пусть ты права , но этом мире утопают горы , а жизни пишутся своей рукой.
твоя мне правда ничего не стоит - лишь боги разъяснят , кто я такой".

разве боги ошибаются ?  :Smile: )

----------


## June

Все оскорбления в мой адрес и низкую оценку моих умственных способностей я прочитал и принял к сведению, но в этой теме не буду их цитировать и комментировать. Надеюсь на понимание моей позиции.




> отсутствие не является подтверждением. Ни подтверждением, ни отрицанием.


 Тут я с вами полностью согласен.




> если о ребенке нет никакой информации и не появится, то отсутствие будет косвенным подтверждением, особенно, если применить, как по обыкновению в подобных случаях, теорию вероятности с процентными исчислениями (в зависимости от того, на каком уровне задачу нужно решить, а именно: есть ли статистические данные о проценте рождаемости негров в сутки итп)


 Да, можно оценить вероятность. Но даже низкая оценка вероятности рождения негра не является подтверждением того, что родился не негр. Это будет лишь низкой оценкой вероятности рождения негра. Давайте будем точны в формулировках.




> Задача про негра отвлеченная и тоже не годится, ведь в отличие от него, обо мне на форуме уйма информации, по которой можно делать выводы.


 Я практически не слежу за форумом. Подскажите, по какой информации о вас можно сделать вывод о том, что вы не можете по незнанию, совершенно того не желая, увеличить страдания собеседника?




> ПС: у меня тоже сходный вопрос родился))
> _Мое владение линейной логикой, будет ли косвенным подтверждением, понимания устройства человеческой психики?_


 Если коротко – то нет, не будет. Ни подтверждением понимания, ни подтверждением непонимания.




> *June*,
> и да, продолжать разговор с вами, я буду только в том случае, если вы:
> 1. посмотрите оба видео
> 2. напишете, что вы поняли из первого и второго
> 3. (если есть) с чем не согласны, и почему


 *qwe*, опять отказ от честной дискуссии. Мне жаль.

----------


## qwe

> миледи , тебя рвать и метать можно только так 
> логические казусы :
> ты пишешь - я права ,
> я пишу - ты не права ,
> кто прав ?


 никто. сами видите) при такой постановке вопроса. чистое равенство.




> ты искала выход и нашла свое решение.


 Ну, первое: а с чего вы взяли, что я предлагаю кому-то именно то, что помогло мне  :Big Grin:  откуда вы это взяли? (зачем, не спрашиваю, и так понятно)  :Smile: 




> эта милая подпись "Ом" , я трактую как "я выше".
> с точки зрения челки -разумеется


 не знаю, как вы к этому отнесетесь, но не угадали. просто дали своему комплексу возможность маякнуть)
*Ом* полезно произносить лишний раз. поэтому каждый, кто читает подпись, имеет такую возможность.




> ты знаешь куда идешь, знаешь для чего это тебе , ценишь усилия , которые тебе понадобились , чтобы найти себя.
> и проходишь мимо некоего пьянчуги (можно поставить любой другой пример проблемы), коротающего свое дни в хмелном забытие на обочине жизни.
> ты говоришь ему : "я знаю как тебе помочь , как вернуть себе человеческое лицо",
> "другой человек" тебе отвечает :"сударыня , нам с вами одного коня не делить , идите своей дорогой , а я своей - меня еще черти ждут на вечеринке забытых истин".
> ты продолжаешь : "ты не прав , ведь ты можешь жить по-людски , я помогу тебе найти свое счастье , найти мир с самим с собой",
> бедолага молвит : "светлоокая , в твоем мире счастливых лиц и мыслей , нету места для моих ошибок и метаний , не искупаться в нем в бездонном озере отчаяния , не выгулять свою гордыню по утру".
> ты не сдаешься : "пойми же , милый друг , ведь я права , я проходила по твоим лугам и собирала лютики безмолвья. я знаю как тебе помочь - я помогла себе : взгляни же сам"
> допив до дна бутылку , убогий приподнялся и , отряхнув штанины, обернулся :
> "взгляни, родная, на дорожку , что привела тебя в сей миг - ты видишь там меня , идушего об руку ? я шел своим путем , я жаждал жизни - я ошибался , падал , узнавал. и вот стоишь ты , путник проходящий мимо , но не видна тебе печаль моей души. ты смотришь в сторону и видишь перспективу , не замечая пыль моих усталых ног. на эту встречу двух людей , спешащих в вечность , пришли с тобой мы оба не спроста. ты убедилась что шагаешь верно - я убедился что страданья - для меня."
> ...


 Здорово написано)

Особенно понравилось: "не выгулять свою гордыню по утру"))

----------


## qwe

> Все оскорбления в мой адрес и низкую оценку моих умственных способностей я прочитал и принял к сведению, но в этой теме не буду их цитировать и комментировать. Надеюсь на понимание моей позиции.


 не было оскорблений) в каждом предложении стоит слово "если", в частности. оскорбления ровно на уровне ваших обращений ко мне: если я не соображаю что делаю, то я кто?) ответьте сами честно.




> Да, можно оценить вероятность. Но даже низкая оценка вероятности рождения негра не является подтверждением того, что родился не негр. Это будет лишь низкой оценкой вероятности рождения негра. Давайте будем точны в формулировках.


 вы спрашивали меня о логике, а не о вероятности) какой вопрос, такой ответ.




> Я практически не слежу за форумом. Подскажите, по какой информации о вас можно сделать вывод о том, что вы не можете по незнанию, совершенно того не желая, увеличить страдания собеседника?


 по всем сообщениям виден мой уровень понимания.




> Если коротко – то нет, не будет. Ни подтверждением понимания, ни подтверждением непонимания.


 Вот именно, так что же вы в эти дебри лезете, если это бессмысленно?




> *qwe*, опять отказ от честной дискуссии. Мне жаль.


 Честно будет, если вы видео посмотрите. Чтобы было о чем говорить.

Пост 132 и 133 http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...l=1#post154182

----------


## trypo

> никто. сами видите) при такой постановке вопроса. чистое равенство.


 я это никто логически разовью :
никто - значит  мы оба не правы , значит я не прав и , подчеркиваю, ТЫ НЕ ПРАВА , тоже.
можно ли это расценивать как признание твоей неправоты ?  :Smile: 



> не знаю, как вы к этому отнесетесь, но не угадали. просто дали своему комплексу возможность маякнуть)


 комплексу чего ? гордыни ? маленького роста? - расшифруй  :Smile: 



> Здорово написано)
> 
> Особенно понравилось: "не выгулять свою гордыню по утру"))


 мимими :



> не знаю, как вы к этому отнесетесь, но не угадали. просто дали своему комплексу возможность маякнуть)


 __________________________________________________



> Ну, первое: а с чего вы взяли, что я предлагаю кому-то именно то, что помогло мне  откуда вы это взяли? (зачем, не спрашиваю, и так понятно)


 жду второе  :Smile:

----------


## qwe

> никто - значит  мы оба не правы , значит я не прав и , подчеркиваю, ТЫ НЕ ПРАВА , тоже.
> можно ли это расценивать как признание твоей неправоты ?


 можно как: "никто не прав и не неправ" в случае этого отдельно взятого отрывка текста.
меня же придется "ловить" либо на практике, либо никак. смиритесь)) см. пост №41 в этой ветке.




> комплексу чего ? гордыни ? маленького роста? - расшифруй


 ну, кто же вам так с налету скажет) нужно расспрашивать, уточнять. но, учитывая, что вы вечно что-то видите, как завышенное по отношению к себе... это наводит на определенные размышления)




> жду второе


 не ждите - первое, оно же и основное.

----------


## qwe

> никто - значит  мы оба не правы , значит я не прав и , подчеркиваю, ТЫ НЕ ПРАВА , тоже.
> можно ли это расценивать как признание твоей неправоты ?


 можно как: "никто не прав и не неправ" в случае этого отдельно взятого отрывка текста.
меня же придется "ловить" либо на практике, либо никак. смиритесь)) см. пост №41 в этой ветке.




> комплексу чего ? гордыни ? маленького роста? - расшифруй


 ну, кто же вам так с налету скажет) нужно расспрашивать, уточнять. но, учитывая, что вы вечно что-то видите, как завышенное по отношению к себе... это наводит на определенные размышления)




> жду второе


 не ждите - первое, оно же и основное.

----------


## Rex_Nemorensis

Господа, у кого-нибудь есть львы?

----------

